# Best breed for kids?



## BuckHunter31 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just wanted to get y'alls opinion. What dog breed do you think is best for children?


----------



## 686wheelman (Jul 3, 2010)

pitbull


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 3, 2010)

Golden Retriever, Lab, Brittany... depends on the kids a lot, but I know these breeds to be gentle


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 3, 2010)

boykin


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 3, 2010)

*Best breed of dogs*



My German Shorthaired Pointer female is great around kids and my 9 month old little girl loves her  Sadie just stands there and let her pet her, she will be having pups around the third week of August,Best  breed of dogs i have ever owned


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, I have to agree with you on the GSP too   They are really sweet natured and love to lounge around the house, play with kids, etc. 

Julia



chris mcdaniel said:


> My German Shorthaired Pointer female is great around kids and my 9 month old little girl loves her Sadie just stands there and let her pet her, she will be having pups around the third week of August,Best breed of dogs i have ever owned


----------



## 7 point (Jul 3, 2010)

cur dog get A pup and raise it around the kid


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jul 3, 2010)

Good looking dog Chris. And a beautiful little girl you got there. 

My little girl is 3. Wife wants a Westie... not a big fan. I have been putting it off trying to persuade her on a different breed. I like bigger dogs.

I have heard though that working breeds can become trouble if you don't work/hunt them?? 

Was thinking lab, boxer or bulldog.


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 3, 2010)

A lot of it will vary from dog to dog.  Golden retrievers tend to be some of the gentlest, most patient dogs but some of them in their early years can be very rambunctious.  

My pitbull is great with kids.  He just sits there while they crawl all over him, pull on his cheeks, tail, whatever.  He was raised around a lot of people so he was very well socialized which is important. But like before it will depend on the individual dog imo.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 3, 2010)

I love my shorthairs but I really wouldn't suggest them as dog for kids . How about a Border Collie .


----------



## jamrens (Jul 3, 2010)

boxer or am bully


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 3, 2010)

maker4life said:


> I love my shorthairs but I really wouldn't suggest them as dog for kids . How about a Border Collie .



I agree.  Half the adults I know cant handle my GSP..


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jul 3, 2010)

I did have a border collie growing up. It was a nightmare! She was soo hyper and tore everything thing up. But you can't be mad at her, that's the way she was wired. Border collies really need work or a task to do. They also tend to "herd", especially smaller children. 

I had an APBT when me and my wife first got married. She was a great dog. Very loving and was awesome with kids. But she was very dog aggressive. Would never hurt a human. She was very submissive. But when it came to another dog, she was in a whole new world. I have nothing against the breed but that is part of their history. We got her when she was older and she was set in her ways. Now if she had been socialized earlier on in life it would have been a different story. But after seeing how she acted and the troubles we had with her, the wife is pretty much swimming if that's the only boat available


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jul 3, 2010)

Love the american bulldogs.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jul 3, 2010)

IMO.......the boxer is the best I've ever had. Only other type that comes close would be a blackmouth cur.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2010)

Get a Ladner Blackmouth Cur. Best dog I've ever had. Real sweet with kids and owners, protective when the need arises.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 3, 2010)

My two top picks would be a Boxer or a Lab.  Boxer if you don't want all of the shedding


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks buckhunter if you decide you want a gsp give me a shout i can hook you up bout the 3rd week of august and they will be ready to go around 1st week of october


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jul 3, 2010)

My little girl's birthday is in September so that would make a great present. I will let you know. Thanks.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jul 3, 2010)

Labs and beagles.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Jul 3, 2010)

Labs, Goldens, Beagles are great choices. ALL dogs need plenty of exercise. I would not go for Westie...the ones I have groomed had bad temperments. Most of the terriers tend to be high energy and want to be the boss. A Westie will also need regular grooming, so remember to figure that in the budget, roughly $35-50/month


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 3, 2010)

BOXER....no question about it.  My 4 yr old tries to ride mine all the time.  Everything you read about boxers will tell you they are GREAT around kids.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree about the Westies. My wife grew up with one and that is all she has ever known. She is not for big dogs at all! She really doesn't even want a dog! haha BUT I grew up with them... and I want my little girl to experience how great a good dog is to grow up with. 

I have heard great things about boxers. I really am leaning towards a lab, boxer or bulldog of some sort. Not in any hurry just want to make the right decision. Just a good dog for my kids to grow up with.

I work 24 hours on and am off 48 hours so I will have a lot of time on my hands to take care of the pup and training it up. If only I could get the wife on board!  If not then I rekon I will just have to get a dog house big enough for the two of us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Esylivin said:


> boykin


 
Without a doubt, bar none.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 3, 2010)

Get a Lacy!  They are 35 to 55 pounds (but mine is only about 28 pounds) , have short glossy coats and are just absolute loves, real velcro dogs.  They are easy to train, super intelligent and mine gets along with people and other dogs of all sizes.  And they are great for blood trailing your deer (or baying a hog or running a trap line or herding cattle)!  I plan on using Pearl to hunt squirrels so I can take the nephews and nieces.  She trees squirrels, even stalks them like a cat and gets real excited but hasn't learned to bay them yet.  We will work on that.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 3, 2010)

My cousins' Lab   Also, in regards to Westies, friends of my parents purchased one from a very reputable breeder (who is also a Veterinarian.)  It was the meanest and most unpredictable dog I've ever met.  It tried to attack my Doberman at MY house when they came to visit, and it had been socialized since it was a puppy.


----------



## bawlingtall (Jul 4, 2010)

well if ya want a boxer my dad might be having a litter. waiting to see if she took.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 4, 2010)

Another good thing about Lacys:  no genetic problems except alopecia.  They are not cancer prone (boxers, retrievers), don't get collie eye anomally (Aussies, collies), don't have bad elbows and hips or arthritis like the more popular breeds.  And they are long lived, typically living to 16 or older.  A dog that would see your daughter go to college.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 4, 2010)

Anything retriever, most partial to golden, then lab, and prefer female.

Smart, playful, not overly labor intensive, usually of good temper and great with kids.

Not knocking any others, just partial to these.

Good luck!!!


----------



## catalpa (Jul 4, 2010)

Boykin!


----------



## quackwacker (Jul 4, 2010)

Boykin!


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 4, 2010)

Boxer. I have 5 kids and this dog fits right in! She loves the attention and my 4 year old son and her are inseperable. I have had labs, goldens and poodles and the Boxer is the one to get for kids. You would not go wrong with the lab or golden but the boxers seem made for kids - ours acts like she is one.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 6, 2010)

i have 6 pit bulls & 3 kids  thats the breed for me


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Jul 6, 2010)

Pit or american bulldog !


----------



## GaBoy91 (Sep 19, 2010)

Boxers!
My family has breed boxers for 15 years and they have pictures of me as a baby riding on them like a horse and always playing with them. I love my Boxer to death and will always have one. I may be a lil late on the reply but I still wanted to throw that out there. They are great dogs!


----------



## sleeze (Sep 19, 2010)

I can tell you what breed NOT to get.

I wouldn't recommend a Chihuahua.  Come to think of it i wouldn't recommend one to anybody.

But seriously,,,its how ya treat them.  Dont let the kids TERRORIZE the dogs when their a pup.


----------



## sadler2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Boykin!!! I have one and she is great around my little cousins my other cousin has two and they are great around his 3 ye old and 7 month old boys


----------



## big A 235 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lab or Chessie


----------



## Wolf'n (Sep 20, 2010)

I got a lab for my son when it was old enough to take from mama, great when he was a little pup, but he out-grew my son quickly(he got bigger than me).  He has a great temperment and loves to play.  I have an english short hair, she is like a gift from god to my son and is not overly aggressive just bossy. (the female in her)  I have always known boxers to be great with children as they are very mild dogs, loves children playing on and around them and at the same time protecting them from harms way.  I have seen boxers personally be body guard to a child outside playing so that no harm comes to the child, other animals, people that don't belong, porch edges, you name it.  They are as protective as a mama to a child.


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 20, 2010)

Jack Russell if the Kids are older. suggest a female not so hyper.


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 20, 2010)

Any breed is good for kids, but i dont care if its a chihuahua or pitbull bull, the kids are mean to it, then its going to be mean to them.  Just depends on how they are treated.


----------



## game dog (Sep 20, 2010)

german shepherd


----------



## Blck&Tan Girl (Sep 21, 2010)

i would say a mutt dog... been around them all my life.... or a pit..


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 21, 2010)

Great Dane they will take more abuse from kids then any other dog I have ever seen. I would recommend a female as they just seem easier to train. They are very gentle with kids and seem to be aware of their size  unlike some of the middle sized breeds. Regardless of breed it all comes down to how you train the pup. Get the pup while they're  young tug on the ears and tails (gently), run your fingers throughout their paws and just make sure they are handled until they only respond with gentle reactions.


----------



## AM1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a pair of female beagles myself (sisters). They are great. Started them out on the invisible radio fence when they were 4 months old, they are 2 years old now. A whole herd of deer can walk by our place, and they will only go to the boundary and bark at them, but they respect the wire. Great with the kids....and quite clever too.


----------



## muddychick01 (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to have a St. Bernard. She was the best dog with my daughter. Very protective of her. If one of my friends would pull up in the yard and my daughter was out there, she would not let them out of the car til I came outside. I don't know what happened to her? I came home one day and she was gone.


----------



## HD28 (Oct 1, 2010)

Boxer.


----------



## Mr W. (Oct 2, 2010)

Springer spaniel. Ours thinks she is a kid..  Best dog I've ever owned!


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Oct 5, 2010)

need I say more?


----------



## Juston51 (Oct 8, 2010)

Siberian Husky.  They are great with all people!!!


----------



## daisy102998 (Oct 8, 2010)

I love the English Mastiff.  No one will mess with a kid with a 250 lb. dog following them around.


----------



## bigdaddyrebel (Oct 13, 2010)

am.bulldog


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 12, 2011)

SouthernBeagles said:


> need I say more?



no doubt about it.  beagles take up very good with children.


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 13, 2011)

I own labs chocolate.  I can say that labs are a great family dog.  However, no matter what breed you choose lab or boykin or poodle no dog should be left alone with infants and small children.  I am a dog lover but inside all dogs is animal instinct and I won't let them alone with my boy until he's at least big enough to handle them.  Short answer Labs, boykin


----------



## rabbithound (Jan 15, 2011)

game dog said:


> german shepherd



The truth is spoken above.


----------



## ADB (Jan 17, 2011)

Any hound.


----------



## testdepth (Jan 19, 2011)

Tests you can do on pups or dogs to see how they will react to small kids.  Do things little kids will do around a dog.  Pull ears, pull tail, blow in face and squeeze between toes and roll the dog on its back to see the dogs reaction.  If he reacts by snapping at you or trying to bite you then you don't want that dog around your kids!
This can be done with any breed.

I did this very thing to an 8wk old American bulldog we wanted to buy.  It did fine until I put it up to my face and blew in his face.  The pup angrily tried to bite my face.  That is what it will do to your kids too.  We didn't get that dog.  We ended up with 2 pitbull mixes and they passed all tests with flying colors.  Pitbulls naturally have a high tolerance for pain and these dogs love my kids.  Pitbulls get a bad rap for no reason other than the stupid owners that raise them badly.

We also have english bulldogs that are terrific loving pets to my kids.  English bulldogs are the perfect pet companion.  They love people and kids and being with people.  Because of their sweet nature they make terrible guard dogs however.  They will alert you by barking but after that they will walk up to whoever they were just barking at to get rubbed and pet.


----------



## OhhMissTaylor (May 8, 2011)

Pug hands down.


----------

